# Glass top...no sound!



## Mike Jones (Jun 24, 2013)

What has to be done to a glass surface pot to get a noise out of it?


----------



## BrentWin (Jun 24, 2013)

Mike Jones said:


> What has to be done to a glass surface pot to get a noise out of it?



The glass has to be "conditioned" or scratched up to create vibrations when the striker is dragged across the surface. 

I would suggest going to the THO Game Call Forums and do a search under "turkey call conditioning". Some guys use drywall sanding screen or there are conditioning stones to use on glass.


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jun 24, 2013)

100 grit sandpaper....sand ONE way, scratch off an area about the size of a quarter by the edge.

For those just starting making pot calls, I'd suggest a slate top. Find a good pot dimension you like that sounds good to you, then move to the other tops.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jun 25, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> Mike Jones said:
> 
> 
> > What has to be done to a glass surface pot to get a noise out of it?
> ...



Thanks! that helps


----------



## Mike Jones (Jun 25, 2013)

FloridaQuacker Game Calls said:


> 100 grit sandpaper....sand ONE way, scratch off an area about the size of a quarter by the edge.
> 
> For those just starting making pot calls, I'd suggest a slate top. Find a good pot dimension you like that sounds good to you, then move to the other tops.


----------

